# How often should i feed my pleco?



## Typhoon4U2NV (Oct 26, 2003)

At first i was told to feed my 6'' pleco one algae wafer every 2 days....but i'm curious to know if i should do it more freqeuntly or not as much. how often is it recommended to feed the pleco?
cuz my pleco kicks ass, its super spiky and rocks!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I actually never feed my pleco. Hey finds enough crap to eat in my P tank.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

you should feed you pleco to your piranhas once.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Most fish keepers will say that algae and left-overs alone are not enough to keep a pleco healthy. There may be exceptions, but if you like that guy, just toss in one or a few pellets every other night, to supplement his diet with stuff that is more like their usual, natural diet...

*_Moved to Bottom Dwellers and Stingrays_*


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I dont feed my pleco either. He gets maybe one little pellet a day that my elong doesnt want and thats about it. If you feed plecos in a p tank theyll end up making more of a mess than they clean.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Again, Jamey, this is exactly what I told you.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I actually never feed my pleco. Hey finds enough crap to eat in my P tank.


 yea thats real funny


----------

